# Phoebe's Ped......



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

So Someone  was so very nice enough to help me look up Phoebe's pedigree. Well technically it is her litermates, her bellymate brother, Lil Man, but this is the exact same ped for Phoebe, just wanted to share 

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [331196] :: LITTLE MAN

Let me know what you all think


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

Looks good, intresting cross. I like that OFRN in there from her sire.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I like the OFRN line the best, besides Colby, thank you SI, I appreciate it


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

well i don't know many dogs in the ped........but the ones i do i like in the 4th gen and back..lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol thanks Tony, I liked her ped, just wanted to see what others thought, lol


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

That someone says it was no big deal to look her up  Nice ped


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol Lisa, I really appreciate it, you are the bestest


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I like the rednose dogs back there.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol Thanks Lindsey


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Lotsa cute doggies in there.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awww thanks Aimee, I would like to know a little more about the other stuff in her ped, lol. I LOVE the OFRN line. I am still learning though, so thought someone with a bitmore expierence with the lines could help me, let me know what to expect or such, ya know, lol??


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Look like a n interesting mix no surprise I like the Sorrells back in the bottom. bandit was a well bred dog IMO


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Rudy, that is what bev and I were just talking about. I had no idea she had Sorrells, lol, I learn something new everyday


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

ok so thanks to SI, I found out this link is no good, it has changed for some reason, so let me see what I can do and input is appreacited


----------

